# How to transfer CableCard?



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi. I am replacing a Premiere with a Bolt. Can I use the same CableCard? Assuming so, can someone tell me what the process is to pair it with the Bolt? Can I do it on line or do I need to call Spectrum? Hoping it is the former as I'm still not that confident that cable companies know about cable cards (or at least they pretend not to).

Thank you in advance-
Mike


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

MichaelAinNB said:


> Hi. I am replacing a Premiere with a Bolt. Can I use the same CableCard? Assuming so, can someone tell me what the process is to pair it with the Bolt? Can I do it on line or do I need to call Spectrum? Hoping it is the former as I'm still not that confident that cable companies know about cable cards (or at least they pretend not to).


Yes, you can move it to the new TiVo. I don't know if Spectrum has any online capabilities to pair it to the new TiVo (I don't believe I've seen anyone post that they do) so you'll probably have to call and get them to unpair it from the old TiVo and pair it with the new one.

Scott


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

MichaelAinNB said:


> Hi. I am replacing a Premiere with a Bolt. Can I use the same CableCard? Assuming so, can someone tell me what the process is to pair it with the Bolt? Can I do it on line or do I need to call Spectrum? Hoping it is the former as I'm still not that confident that cable companies know about cable cards (or at least they pretend not to).
> 
> Thank you in advance-
> Mike


This is the Spectrum link for how to install a cablecard. Since you are moving it from one Tivo to another, I would call the number at the bottom of the link (833) 267-6094 and ask them what you need to do.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

You can also try this number which is specifically for Spectrum cablecard support, 866-532-2598 I don't know if you can use that number where you are, but in Central Florida I am able to.


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

When I did this a couple years ago with Spectrum, I just took the card out of the Premiere and stuck it in the Bolt and it worked just fine. You may want to try this first. Pairing the card with Spectrum is a pain.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

When I got my Bolt I just took my card out of the Premiere and put in the Bolt. It didn't work, so I called the cable company (Truvista) and they said for me to bring the Bolt and the card to the local office. They then told me that card wouldn't work and I had to buy a new one and someone at the main office had to install it. So I left the Bolt with them and three days later they called me to come pick it up. That worked.

So your old card may or may not work in your Bolt.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like advice and experiences are all over the place with Spectrum. My personal experience with a couple dozen pairings on Spectrum over the past couple of decades is that you definitely have to call to pair with the new box. When you move the card, you'll still get all your channels for about 24 hours. After that, they start to disappear until they're all gone. If it works for you unpaired indefinitely, that's great. But I've never gotten that lucky.

Spectrum pairing can be a nightmare. Very few support know what a cable card is, so you're very likely to get someone who has no clue and does the process wrong. Personally, I quiz the person to get an idea of their experience level and hang up if they don't pass my simple tests. This could mean the difference between and 10 minute or a 10 day pairing ordeal.

Good luck. You're gonna need it.


----------

